# Need Lil Griz Traps



## Cupped Honkers (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey guys

I am just starting out trapping this fall and will only be able to do it a few long weekends.

I am hoping I can find some Lil Griz traps to trap *****.

Anybody willing to sell 6 lil griz traps

you can contact me at [email protected] or call me at 715-579-6355.

Any help would be greatly appreciated guys

Thanks


----------

